# Mystery clock



## Allan jackson (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All

I'm new to the forum was wondering if anyone can help I have just recently purchased a clock which is brass with column design and and a round face/dial/head which inside has a pendulum with two balls on either end and it swings behind the hands and the whole head gradually falls on a ratchet system to the base of the clock.

my question is does anyone know the name of this clock ?

kind Regards

Allan


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, a picture would help.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it inside a glass dome (dust cover) which sits over the mechanism on a base? You really need to post some pictures to help with ID problems, your description is a bit like saying I've bought a car with four wheels and headlights, what make is it?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Allan,

It sounds like it could be a gravity clock.

If you google this type of clock you would be able to confirm one way or another.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Prolific poster then :wink:


----------

